# OT: Sabonis Jersey...



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Do any of the hardcore Sabonis fans know where i can buy a Sabas jersey of the team he plays for in europe(BC Zalgiris Kaunas). 

If so please post a link...i really need a Sabas euro jersey.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I WANT ONE TOO!


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

They have to make them over in europe. I mean, he is a national icon in Lithuania and in the rest of europe


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

There is a bunch of Zalgiris stuff here


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sportinë apranga vaikams is a Sabonis jersey but it might be children's. It's cost about 26 dollars USD. There is also Sportinė apranga which is about 34 dollars.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> Sportinë apranga vaikams is a Sabonis jersey. It's cost about 26 dollars USD.


direct link?

EDIT: found it... Now I just need to figure out how to order stuff, assuming it can be shipped to US.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

http://www.rodiklis.lt/index.php?sritis=07&title=zalgiris

Third from the bottom.


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I see everyone else has already posted this, but here's my post anyway. 

Can you read Lithuanian???? LOL....Me neither, but I am working on it!  Sabonis jerseys are near the bottom of the page.

http://www.rodiklis.lt/index.php?sritis=07&title=zalgiris

Here's a link for contacting them. It's in Lithuanian, also, but send them an email. They will be able to speak English there.

http://www.rodiklis.lt/index.php?sritis=0&title=contacts

I know I have seen English sites with his jerseys, too, but I can't find any right now. I'll keep looking. 

Jersey:










This site has everything....even a cute little Sabonis #11 key ring: 

//www.rodiklis.lt/suvenyrai/pics/suv_1511.jpg

Or a team poster:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

If one of the Liths sees this thread, perhaps they would explain the "Velnius 666" Jerseys.

Vilnius is the home of Zalgiris arch-rival Lietuvos Rytas......and 666 is, of course, the Beast's number. Is THAT what they are meaning there?????!!!!!! 

I was ROTFL when I saw that. Maybe I am misinterpreting it, though......


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Do any sites have his name on the back of the jerseys...


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

I think so. I think they look like that little key ring "jersey"

......but Zalgirinis or brazys would be better ones to answer that. 

If they don't see this thread, then PM them. They are BBB.net members.


----------



## brazys (Jul 17, 2002)

1USD = 2.7-2.8 Litas

Contacts on this matter: [email protected]

Every item has it's code, which is placed above photo. For example, the last item on the list the ball has a code KAMUOL. I will refer to item by their code.

So, that 'velnias 666' really means 'devil 666', but that item is CUSTOMISED ZALGIRIS JERSEY (code APRSOU) with shorts, that means you can put whatever you want on that jersey. Still, I don't see Zalgiris logo on that...

Third item from bottom (code APRSG) is Zalgiris replica jersey and shorts. Sizes S, M, L, XL, XXL. I have doubts about Sabonis' name on the back though. Lithuanians don't need an explanation #11 Zalgiris jersey is a Sabonis one.

Next from the bottom is Zalgiris flag (code VELZALM).

MARSOU is customised jersey without shorts or zalgiris logo.

APRVK is Zalgiris replica jersey and shorts for kids.

Next is my reccomended item - replica Zalgiris jersey (code MARAUDG). It definitely doesn't have Sabonis name on the back, because i bought one for my brother. It costs 18USD.

If you are interested, write an email to further mentioned address. This company is really profit driven and I hope they will make some moves to make it possible to proceed an transatlantic transaction.

If you are really hooked up on it and will face some problems, PM me. We'll see what we can do. I don't post here very often, but I come to check out how the Blazers fans are doing.

to CFFI: check the item with code SKARZAL. Don't order that, you're gonna get one anyway


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

As brazys already mentioned this "Rodiklis" company jersey doesnt have Sabonis name on the back. 

There is another company of sportswear its called "Audimas". I know they have 4 Zalgiris jerseys with players names on it. Of course Sabonis is one of those jerseys. I dont know how much it costs, but I will try to find it if someone's really interested.

They have site www.audimas.lt and it says there is English site, but it doesnt open for me. You can try contact them [email protected]


----------

